# MY 1999 Nissan Pulsar Turbo



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

Car
1999 Nissan Pulsar(Aus Spec)

W10 Avenir SR20DET Engine

Engine:Induction/Exaust*
*GT2860RS
*GTIR Manifold
*3” Custom S/S Turbo To Cat Exhaust
*3" High Flow Cat
*2.5" Cat To Muffler
*600x300x76 FMIC With Custom Piping
*Apexi Pod Filter (still to purchase)
*GFB BOV
*Bosch 500hp Fuel Pump
*NGK Ignition Leads
*NGK Iridium Spark Plugs

Engine:Electronics
*Bikirom ECU
*Greddy Profec B-Spec II Electronic Boost Controller

Suspension & Drivetrain:
*D2 Coilovers
*Standard 5 Speed Gearbox
*5 Puck Clutch
*Whiteline Strut Brace
*Nolathane Solid Engine Mounts
*Nismo LSD

Brakes & Wheels:
*17x7" Advanti SA15 White
*215/40/17 Kuhmo Ectsa Tyres
*300ZX TT 4Pot Calipers
*R32 GTR DBA Rotors
*EBC Greenstuff Pads (Front)
*Goodridge Braided Brake Lines – Front (ADR Approved)

Exterior:
*Window Tint
*Clear Front & Side Indicators
*VZR Front Grill
*VZR Fog Lights

Interior:
*Apexi EL2 Boost//Oil pressue/Oil Temp/Water Temp (still to purchase)
*Greddy Black Turbo Timer

ICE:
* Alpine IVA W 202E
*Behringer DCX2496/Envision Powersupply

* Custom 3way fronts consisting of
Hat L1 Tweeter
Peerless Exclusive 4"
Peerless SLS 8"

*3xAmps consisting of
Audiosystem F4/600 x2 (1x2ch/1x4ch mode) (1xon order)
Audiosystem F2/500x1 (Sub duties) (1xon order)

*Idmax D4V3 in .85CF sealed box

Power:
*184HP @ 6psi

Needs a retune

Now the long fun stuff
I am building this car to show spec in an external sleeper standard but the interior not so standard. I love SQ and and trying my best to acheive it. I now have all of my components and and transfering all of my ICE from my RED PULSAR(Q) to my WHITE PULSAR (SSS)

Now the bad parts:
The head gasket has a small leak.....not a crack or anything but a leak. Mechanic told me that 80% of all performance cars that go to his workshop have this problem....But seeing as the car is unregisted and i cant drive it the head is coming off and a new 1.2MM steel head gasket is goin on. Along as installing EBC, larger intercooler and cleaning up the engine bay

now here are some pics

Front end








Rear End








FMIC Front Bar On








[/IMG]FMIC How Its Mounted
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u3/keepitreal07/SSS/FMIC10.jpg
FMIC Piping behind front bar(Misses the Fog Light)
[IMG]http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u3/keepitreal07/SSS/FMIC12.jpg
Brakes








D2 Coilovers


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some more pics

FMIC(Without Front Bar)








Head(just need to take out 8 head bolts and its off)








Passenger Side Kick(Rear of enclosure)








Turbo On Manifold








Overall Engine Bay Shot(day i got car)


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

is my car not good enought


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice ride, but I would rather see photos of the system


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the car. When I think Nissan Pulsar I think of the old US spec one with the interchangeable rear hatch sections...specifically a guy on a car site over here swapped an AWD/Turbo (I want to say Mazda 323) drivetrain into his. It was ugly, but stupid fast.

I have to agree, tho, I'd like to see pics of the system too...

Jay


----------



## SD_R/T (Nov 28, 2007)

Passenger Side Kick(Rear of enclosure)









Dude, that is the 'DRIVER' side.

Just kidding....looks like a fun build


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

i wish it was the drivers side and that the clutch/accelerator peddal does not get in the way

This is my project can and will take about a year to complete....mechanically i had the head tested today and that will go back on within a few weeks.....

then its driveable.....after this ill concentrate on the stereo more

I assume you all see the gear that will be in this car......

I do have another thread of my Red N15 Q......

here are some pics of the current state of the Q.....which will all get transfered to the SSS

current state









Battery Setup with 4awg ground kit









DCX2496









1st system i build









Thank you guys for looking


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's going to be sweet once all finished. Good luck with the car and enjoy, which I am sure you will.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

thankyou

last nite i got the mdf rings in for the kicks.....now just glass over the top


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

anothe MEA'r on DIYMA, welcome mate!

As above, most of us prefer and await photos and shots of the system, than mechanicals.
Good luck with the repairs on the SR though...


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

wtf is there rack equipment in there for? and i would figure out a better ground system then you have going on there.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

arrivalanche said:


> wtf is there rack equipment in there for?


Its a rack-mount DSP popular in comp vehicle circles. Many present & past champions have used them for very good results.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

arrivalanche said:


> wtf is there rack equipment in there for?


Uh, welcome to DIYMA?


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

I love your car man. I am a FREAK for the tiny light turbo hatchback style cars. There's like none of those that came that way im America. I went to Kenya on vacation and saw all those awesome AWD Turbo hatchbacks of various brands and cried myself to sleep that i cant get those in the states. I'd kill for your ride man, it's amazing.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

get a jn15 sr165ve from japan champ

the rack mount process is a behringer DCX2496

and whats wrong with my ground system....the ground system is on my red car.

ill have a much better one in the sss


----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

sr20 i heart you 
if the n15 pulsar was sold in the states it would have been my next car!


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

http://ironchefimports.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=181&Itemid=30

this is what i really want......we have on just got compliance into australia for them.............

maby not this one but you get the picture
I think is the usa you call them almera


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

keepitreal07 said:


> current state


Nice solid safe amp racks, but very scary thing to mount them to an MDF base. Even worse if you consider the leverage the amps will apply if in an accident, add to that there height which will make them fly over the seats easier . 

I would definitely bolt through the MDF to the chassis with some heavy bolts in multiple spots.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

If i could ever find a 1991 Isuzu Impulse RS (Turbo AWD) i would be the happiest man alive. They sold them in the states for a while here but not many were made. They even have a little badge that says "Suspension by Lotus" because they were contracted to do that part of it. I believe overseas it was called the "Piazza Jr".


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice solid safe amp racks, but very scary thing to mount them to an MDF base. Even worse if you consider the leverage the amps will apply if in an accident, add to that there height which will make them fly over the seats easier .
> 
> I would definitely bolt through the MDF to the chassis with some heavy bolts in multiple spots.


i have 4x mdf blocks that will b liquid nailed to bolted the the chassie.......

the 3 m10 bolts throught the mdf base to the steel plates the rack mounts to..

i have been driving it like that for about 1 months now and its already very solid......10 mdf skrews


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

new parts have arrived.....and also got talked into an extra item i need but cant afford

ARP head studs

















Timing chain









Tool box stand

















Top draw(sockets etc)









Bottom draw(socket extensions etc)









Ratchet Spanner(these are cool.....ratchet side does imperial n metric in one.......eg:1" and 25mm)

















Advertising


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

for those who are interested its gettin along slowly....

kicks are nearly finished and the engine comes out this weekend i hope

kicks passenger









after alot of sanding









together









hu before cut out









hu after cut out









hu with front on(gives you the idea) with boost up top


----------



## marshall (Dec 8, 2008)

hey mate ive seen your car on mobile electronics.
i lve this install i love the mechanical and the audio side of it keep it up mate


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

That car needs the GTR bonnet or hood. Looks sweet.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

marshall: if you are on mea why aint you say nothin in my thread.

W8 A Min: i goin to get a CF one.......GTR ones are much larger and i cant be bothered cuttin it down


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

well here it is...

its not totally finished....and also ill be making better tweeter pods when i get it in the sss.............(all gear is still in red pulsar atm)

****now the pods are made for the SSS...........and test fitted in the Q for listen purpose....they are a perfect fit in the SSS****

sealed enclosures are in and sound great i am very happy....it all just seams to blend in....stage height is great

midbass is tight but also controlled.......need more deadening thought......

here are some pics

*Primmer*









*New False Floor*









*New Sub Box(Front Panel)*

















*Overall Shots
*


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow ...you SLS got smashed just like mine!...sucks :*(


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Looks the goods, I love my Audio System amps, my ID horns love them. The IDQ12's rock off them

Great to see another Aussi with them.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

i still got more coming from (arc) on mea f2/500
also have the f4/600 and 2xF2/300


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Nice selection, I have a F6>380 and 2x F2>500. Such awesome amps for price and who can argue with Italian sound and build quality


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

not me...apart from i am still waiting for my 2ch......at the only problem is that the large ones are.....HUGE...550mm long.....

meaning 4 amps+dcx+sub in my tiny hatchback is HARD!!!
only resort is floating


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice update! great work...


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

well this thread is back from the dead

Here are some pics, they explain alot better
























\









Now onto the audio, there are a few things to tidy up still, but you cant rush these things


----------



## Maximilliano (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow that is a nice build. Too bad the Nissan Pulsar in the states didn't have the support of the import community.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

mine is not mechanically standard either

runs a W10 avenir motor out of japan.....aka, is an sr20det turbo engine producing 250hp through the front wheels


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

Grear install, like it! Nice components AD, mosconi, optima, WOW.
I had the same car, but 3 door hatch years ago with 1.4 engine, it calls Nissan Almera in Europe. Have a lot of good memories.



Maximilliano said:


> Wow that is a nice build. Too bad the Nissan Pulsar in the states didn't have the support of the import community.


Maximilliano, in the US it calls Nissan Almera as in Europe but has different outside look to Pulsar and euro Almera.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

Xandr said:


> Grear install, like it! Nice components AD, mosconi, optima, WOW.
> I had the same car, but 3 door hatch years ago with 1.4 engine, it calls Nissan Almera in Europe. Have a lot of good memories.
> 
> 
> ...


the "pulsar" in australia are 4 door only,

the ones in japan/NZ/america/europe car 2doors aswell.....

thanks for your comment, mine is an sr20det turbo


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice car, would love to be able to have one of them here in the USA. Make a nice stable mate to my 300zx and G35


----------

